# Thinking of professional photography, where do I begin?



## nickzou (Jun 14, 2011)

I know, I'm sure this question asked hundreds of times before but here's might be something new... I'm willing to take the time and pay me dues.

I've been shooting as a hobby for the past 5 years, but in the last 5 months I've really started to get into it (mostly because I've had more free time). Equipment wise, I am or will be soon adequately stocked I think. But that's not my issue. I want to gain some experience and I'm willing to put in the work. I'm in no rush to start making money, the more important thing to me is to learn the business of photography and of course become a better photographer.

And photography is by no means my only skill. Through college I've worked as a freelance artist and graphic designer. Currently, I am working as a UX designer for a small company and I'm making decent money. I'm a decent programmer and a wizard with CAD. I'll be finished school (university) and I've already received a few offers from architectural firms who are interested in me for CAD related work. But I'm really interested in professional photography. And I'm willing to take my time to learn the craft. And I plan to work a day job while I hone my skills.

But my problem is that I don't know where to begin. My (rough) schedule is that I want to at least start decently supplementing my income at the end of 2016 (5 year plan). I just need an idea of what direction I should take. Should I try to get an internship with a professional photographer? I'm not even looking to be paid, I just want to learn right now. Should I start making a website (I don't feel like my work is good enough yet so I haven't bothered with a portfolio yet)? I'm always shooting and I'm always critical of my work. I have a background in design so this isn't all that foreign to me. But the business is.

So... I guess what I'm asking is how to get your foot in the door?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 14, 2011)

Just start taking photos and post them here.


----------



## Formatted (Jun 14, 2011)

Ugh...


----------



## nickzou (Jun 14, 2011)

Formatted said:


> Ugh...



Apparently photographers are pettier than installation artists and graphic designers.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2011)

"Shooting Your Way To A Million" by Richard Sharabura.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 14, 2011)

nickzou said:


> Formatted said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh...
> ...


----------



## KmH (Jun 14, 2011)

You can make more money doing CAD.

There are many different kinds of professional photography. The 3 main types are:
Retail
Commercial
Editorial.
Which of those 3 doors do you want to put a foot in.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 14, 2011)

Get full time job doing CAD and do photography on the side.  You will have constant income to fund your equipment and hopefully your photography will eventually be the main source of income.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 14, 2011)

You sound like you the have the possibility of creating a good future in the field that you are most educated in, I would suggest that for the time being concentrate on that, get a solid job, that will give you an income and benefits, as you go along keep with the picture taking, but if you decide that you want to try and make it as a starving artist, then good luck. Having a passion for photography is great, starting out and making a living at it is a little tougher.  Perhaps you could contact some local photographers, see if you can help them out on weekends, get a feel for the business, a better understanding, and then decide.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, concentrate on your paying job and never become a photographer. 

What a joke. If you want to become a photog that actually makes money, you need to invest yourself in it. Part time doesn't work. Or, at least, very rarely.

You really want to make it in this world of photography? Go get yourself a job as a lowly assistant for the best photog that will have you. Sweep floors, polish lenses and some day you may become a first assistant. First assistants get to move the strobes around, sweep floors, and polish more lenses. Can you still take it?

If yes, you may make it. But remember this assistant work doesn't pay sh*t. So if you need a certain level of income that is over minimal wage, you're in trouble.

It is much easier to make when you are young and don't care how you live...

Good luck to you though.


----------



## Formatted (Jun 14, 2011)

nickzou said:


> Formatted said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh...
> ...



Well if you want the honest truth, your post has been seen 100 times before and it ALWAYS ends in the same discussion. 

You say you want to be a photographer, but you haven't actually told us in what genre you want to work in. Each area is so different how can we offer a blanket reply?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 14, 2011)

Formatted said:


> nickzou said:
> 
> 
> > Formatted said:
> ...



What has been said has been repeated over and over, it shouldn't really matter what area of photography, it still comes down to "I want to be a photographer, how can I do that" well it isn't easy, and it doesn't pay well for quite a long time. There isn't anyone just waiting to throw big money at a new photographer. But a skilled CAD tech, I'm sure the starting money would be better than starting in debt as a photographer.


----------



## nickzou (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not looking to start making tons of money right away. I just like photography enough to want to do it full time. And I know that's not plausible at the beginning but that's my point. I'm willing to put in the time and effort to make it work. And I know plenty of architectural undergrads and multimedia undergrads who work either in video games or for architectural firms, some work longer hours than others, but one of my best friends only works 12 weeks out of the year (and yes granted those weeks are hell) and makes around 70k freelancing CAD work. He spends the rest of his time in the Bahamas with his girlfriend doing dick all. And frankly... I'm at least as good as him. So if I can find a freelancing position that pays like that (I can definitely live off 70k a year) I can devote more time to photography.

I'm not opposed to the idea of becoming an assistant. Frankly, I want the experience. Pay is not the issue here. Learning is. Experience is. And I'm not planning for photography to become my sole source of income for at least 10 years. 



> You say you want to be a photographer, but you haven't actually told us in what genre you want to work in.



Well right now I'm really into jiu-jitsu photography. If that's even a thing, is that too specific now? Either way, I've been given advice to shoot what you know, well I know jiu-jitsu. I usually head out to a tournament once or twice a month and shoot the whole thing. I'd like to get into fashion photography and architectural photography later (that's the dream anyways). But as of right now, a lot of MMA, jiu-jitsu, and traditional Thai fights.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2011)

nickzou said:
			
		

> Well right now I'm really into jiu-jitsu photography.



Well, if that's the case, why didn't you say so!!! (he grins)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 14, 2011)

Brazilian jiu-jitsu legend! » Paulo Rigon Photography


----------



## nickzou (Jun 14, 2011)

Well he asked I answered. It just so happens that that's what I'm shooting right now. Especially because it is a sport I love but sports photography is not what I really want to get into.


----------



## Rekd (Jun 14, 2011)

Lots of good advice considering the history of this type of post.



KmH said:


> You can make more money doing CAD.
> 
> There are many different kinds of professional photography. The 3 main types are:
> 
> ...



Also inside each of the above 3 types of photography are numerous subject types to choose from, including but not limited to sports, portrait, landscape etc.

I don't get a lot of money from photography but it compliments my writing very well and all my equipment has been paid for by places like The New York Times, ATV Magazine and MX Affiliate Magazine, as well as local papers/magazines among others. 

You'll need find someone to buy your stuff. That can be parents/relatives at a match, media outlets, businesses etc. If you've got a local paper you might start there.

Don't give up your day job.


----------



## orljustin (Jun 15, 2011)

Stick with your full paying real job, and shoot on the side.  Then you'll have the cash to hire or buy whatever you want for your shoot, instead of trying to scrape and please others.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 15, 2011)

You could try working as a full time photographer for a few months, just shoot the events you get hired for or the photos you sell from shooting on spec and see how much money you walk away with at the end.  I know you are willing to pay your dues and take your time to "learn" the whole business, but perhaps just getting a small taste of what it's really like may open your eyes to the reality of the full time world.  Who knows you may even end up breaking even.


----------

